# People’s opinions on vet check ups



## SmudgeDaz (Apr 28, 2020)

Hi all,

I wanted to see other people’s opinions on vets and pythons.

so I have a Stimson who will be about 10 years old this year.

I was told when I brought her that a vet visit isn’t needed unless something is wrong. So for the past 8/9 years that I have owned her, I have never taken her to the vet (she has always been healthy and eats well, good weight).

I was speaking with someone recently and they were shocked! Apparently they take their snake in for annual check ups with the vet. I didn’t know what to say In my head, I only needed to visit the vet if my snake was unwell, never occurred to me that she needed to be checked up on annually.

So, what is everyone else’s opinion? Should a healthy snake go for annual vet check ups?


----------



## dragonlover1 (Apr 28, 2020)

I'm with you Smudge, I only take my reptiles to the vet if I think there is a problem. If I was a sook I'd be at the vet's every week, I have 20 dragons,4 Ants and a pair of Lacies.Plus babies during the season every couple of years.
20+ years of keeping and I think maybe 30? visits, including multiple visits for updates


----------



## Pauls_Pythons (Apr 28, 2020)

Agree with you both. Been keeping for something like 35 years and never taken a reptile to a vet for an annual check.
Without running tests (bloods, swabs etc) what would a vet be able to see that most keepers cant see if they do health checks themselves? (Which is something I do every spring)

Having animals tested/checked when you see changes in behaviour is more appropriate in my mind but that is more to confirm or deny the keepers suspicions.

Do people take other types of animal for annual check ups? I dont even see the doctor every year so Im not going to a vet without any reason.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 28, 2020)

Only use a vet if I think my lizard is sick enough . Otherwise , I think routine vet checks are a waste of my money.

Heck , I don't even bother with seeing the GP unless I'm sick ( and then I have to be REAL sick ) .


----------



## CF Constrictor (Apr 29, 2020)

I also agree, The only time I have taken one of my snakes to the vet with no specific health issues, was to have it sexed by a professional . But I guess if it provides some peace of mind to the owner , then maybe not such a waste of money after all.


----------



## Ryan-James (Apr 29, 2020)

For starters unless you are going to a specialist reptile and bird vet, your wasting your money.
When I had gtp's back in early 2000s they were worth ridiculous coin so I used to send off feacal samples every 8 weeks but never been to a vet for no reason.


----------



## nuttylizardguy (Apr 30, 2020)

Ryan-James said:


> For starters unless you are going to a specialist reptile and bird vet, your wasting your money.
> When I had gtp's back in early 2000s they were worth ridiculous coin so I used to send off feacal samples every 8 weeks but never been to a vet for no reason.


Even reptile specialist vets are very hit and miss.


----------



## SmudgeDaz (May 2, 2020)

Thanks for the opinions guys! Glad I’m not the only one!

I too was thinking it would be a waste of money to go to the vet (even a reptile vet), if the python is healthy and behaving normally.


----------

